# Toronto Donut Ride



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Anyone here taking part in this weekly 'informal' ride,


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I do it every Sarurday. What do you want to know?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

ewitz said:


> I do it every Sarurday. What do you want to know?


Never done it before. Just looking for a general ride report.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

Check this posting I made and the next one.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=548480&postcount=20
Unfortunately I didn't get much of an answer. I had use to ride it alot about fifteen years ago and heard it is still going. I had quit riding that donut ride after a serious accident involving a cyclist occurred. It had seemed no one really cared for the injured cyclist who was paralyzed from what I was told. People actually just rode on after the girl cyclist was taken to the hospital. The "regulars" of that ride were also just plain self-centered and offered no advice or anything. It's funny none of these riders succeeded in racing. I have met semi-pros and pros who rode with me in other rides with better attitudes.
I do hope after all these years the riders of the Donut run has changed for the better.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I have also heard that it is a venerable jerk/ego fest.......


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Wish you luck on Donut Ride!*

Actually I think a few of the clubs around GTA are kinda of snooty or ego centered. Really didn't think of it till I did a Century ride with my buddy in Orange County of California a few years back. The club that organized it went out of their way to get me through it (good chunk of these riders were double century riders..hey it is California!). All the riders had bikes that were REALLY nice, mostly Dura Aces and Record comps compared to my then Cannondale with Ultegra. No egos and boy they helped me through that hilly ride with lotsa of pushes etc. I have not really seen that much here in GTA, maybe that's why I just solo it now.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

DoubleT said:


> Actually I think a few of the clubs around GTA are kinda of snooty or ego centered. Really didn't think of it till I did a Century ride with my buddy in Orange County of California a few years back. The club that organized it went out of their way to get me through it (good chunk of these riders were double century riders..hey it is California!). All the riders had bikes that were REALLY nice, mostly Dura Aces and Record comps compared to my then Cannondale with Ultegra. No egos and boy they helped me through that hilly ride with lotsa of pushes etc. I have not really seen that much here in GTA, maybe that's why I just solo it now.



I too ride solo all the time.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

shabbasuraj said:


> DT... where in the city do you ride?


Mississausage! But I guess to be more accurate my route takes me up to Halton Hills and areas around the escarpments north of Kelso park. Occasionally I hitch up with other rider(s). Being a dad I take my rides when I get my time available.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Just seen few of the YouTube videos of the Toronto Donut Rides....pretty cool.

Now I know who that large pack of riders are when I ride on Keele St. (I am usually heading back home south while I've seen a huge pack going north).


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Never done is personally, but from what I hear, the sentiments above are pretty accurate. Egos over enjoyment.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

the TO bike shops exude 416ism


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Not a huge fan of the donut, but there's worse around.

I'm guessing there are both good & bad in 416 groups.

For several years I rode with an infamous west end group until I finally had enough. Now I ride mostly solo. (correct guesses will be answered by the appropriate icon :ciappa: )

A few rides with the nice people from the Mississauga CC were a pleasant change, but for me too time consuming.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I ride the donut ride about 4-5 times per year. I find it unfriendly. I think it's just the dynamic of a large group. With so many cyclists there seem to be incidents on almost every ride so you can see why the regulars don't really want a lot of newbs coming out. 

Recently I touched shoulders with someone as we were pulling away from a light. It was nothing but he had a hissy fit. On another ride someone was looking back to locate her friends, touched wheels and went down. 

If you showed up regularly, had a few friends in the group, and could stay with the main pack up Keele Street, it would probably work out for you. 

A few years ago I was riding with D'Ornellas and they are better to ride with than the donut ride, friendlier and more cooperative, but they are not necessarily for everyone either.

I am grateful that I have a good group to ride with now.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

rubbersoul said:


> the TO bike shops exude 416ism


Can you define 416ism?


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

Donut ride is not fun, too much ego. i ride solo or with a small group up north.

I used to live downtown TO and i never could understand 416ism..until I moved out north. now I understand.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Do it 60 -80 times a year and it becomes a habit. Also, you get to know the ebb and flow of the ride and who to follow and who to avoid.


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

I was new to road biking last year after lots of years mountain biking. I had heard about the donut ride from others, and since I live a block away from the start, I decided to check it out one weekend morning. Well, I show up in my mish-mash of mountain bike gear (shoes,pedals, jersey, etc.), and my 30 year old steel Nishiki road bike 10 minutes before start time. I'm not kidding you, not a single person even acknowledged my presence. No head nods, hellos, or otherwise. I tried making eye contact and saying hi to a few riders, but to no avail. It was almost surreal. Unfriendly is an understatement. Maybe others are ok with this type of atmosphere, but it's not for me! To each their owm. Perhaps I'm just used to MTB culture where you just nod or say hi to most people you come across at the trailhead or while out on a ride. I ended up riding with the lead pack for the entire ride despite my ancient out of place gear, which felt like a huge victory for me that day. The ride is certainly brisk (40km+ in several sections), and you'll be dropped quickly once the pace quickens if you're not comfy with cruising speeds in the mid to high thirties. There are also quite a few short, steep rollers up at the top of Keele St. In total, the ride is about 95km. It's a great route to ride, I'd just recommend doing it solo or with a small or different group. A couple of alternatives: 1) I've not riden it, but there is a "Bagel Ride" (created as the antithesis of the donut ride funnily enough), that is reputed to be quite friendly and supportive; just not sure where ride stops/starts, or the temp/pace. 2) Morning Glory is another that I've only tried a couple of times. It is friendly and challenging. More of a tempo ride/internval hill focus vs. long ride, since it's on weekday mornings (Tues/Thurs) vs. weekend. Hope this helps.


----------



## sufik (Mar 16, 2008)

*Hi, where does the donut ride start and at what days?*

THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Traditional start is Eglinton/Laird SW corner - 9:00 am sundays.

There is another gathering on the route just N of Eglinton on Bayview in the Church parking lot which picks up the group as it heads up Bayview.


----------



## sufik (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks, what about Saturdays?


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

same ride, same time Saturday, Sunday and holiday weekends.........ALL YEAR.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

The Donut is just a microcosm of society. Hang out and you'll find like-minded people, assuming you want to ride in a group. It's fast at the front and easy at the back. Ride it a few times and you'll find people you like. There are people who are f***heads, but that's hardly unique. You'll usually find that the fastest folks are plenty friendly; it's the mediocre ones who are self-conscious. Come on out!


----------



## goodfella (May 22, 2011)

Hi. I am a newbie and looking for some good routes 50-75km to try solo starting in central Toronto (Yonge Eglinton). Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

goodfella said:


> Hi. I am a newbie and looking for some good routes 50-75km to try solo starting in central Toronto (Yonge Eglinton). Thanks for your advice.


You'll find plenty of good routes in your area if you type in your starting location at garminconnect, ridewithgps, or bikley (all .com)


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Its definitely unfriendly unless you know a few in the group. There are quite a few decent fellas but some of them are downright knobs. If you really must ride with a group and enjoy that atmosphere go for it, just don't expect to join the ride and find a super welcoming group.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

goodfella said:


> Hi. I am a newbie and looking for some good routes 50-75km to try solo starting in central Toronto (Yonge Eglinton). Thanks for your advice.


If you ride from there one option is the bike paths. They are busy on warm weekends though. The Humber bike trails are better maintained and quieter than the Don, especially running North from Eglinton.

For riding streets get the Toronto Cycling route guide for good options. It's available from any bike shop. 

From Yonge and Eglinton it's about 30kms to get to Maple where the quieter country roads begin.

For group rides try the Toronto Bicycling Network.

http://www.tbn.ca/

http://www.tbn.ca/cycling/shjun.htm


----------

